# Gehäuselüfter richtig positionieren



## aliriza (19. Juli 2011)

*Gehäuselüfter richtig positionieren*

Hallo,

vor paar monaten bin ich mal auf ein Beitrag im Forum gestoßen wie die Perfekte Lüftung für das Gehäuse ausehen soll.
Der beitrag war mit Bildern anschaulich gemacht und Pfeile zeigten die Strömung von der Luft die angesaugt oder abgesaugt wird.

Ich suche Diesen beitrag weiss jemand vllt den link dazu oder i.was ähnliches wie oben beschrieben ?


Grüße

Ali Riza


----------



## oxoViperoxo (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*

Nein, aber zeichne doch mal via Paint deinen Tower nach und wir schauen, was wir machen können.


----------



## Snorri (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*

Du meinst sicher den hier : 

DeXgo - Gerchtekche: Wie sieht der ideale Luftstrom im Gehuse aus?


----------



## ghostadmin (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*



aliriza schrieb:


> Ich suche Diesen beitrag weiss jemand vllt den link dazu oder i.was ähnliches wie oben beschrieben ?


 
Ist sowieso immer gleich: Vorne rein, hinten oben raus.


----------



## aliriza (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*

danke genau sowas habe ich gesucht 

also vorne ein lüfter der reinbläst und hinten der rausbläst.

was mache ich wenn ich noch einen 3ten an die seite montieren will ? rein oder raus dann ?


----------



## Fori (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle auf einen Seitenlüfter verzichten. Und, falls du oben Mesh hast, lieber dort rauspusten.


Wenn Seite würde ich aber rein sagen, weil sonst ist der Airflow ja komplett im Eimer, oder?


----------



## Keygen (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*



Snorri schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher den hier :
> 
> DeXgo - Gerchtekche: Wie sieht der ideale Luftstrom im Gehuse aus?


 


was fürn müll die da verklickern, wenn ich mit einer shisha oder zigaretten wieder einen "windkanal" mit meinem case mache, mache ich bilder um euch zu zeigen dass es besser ist, mehr lüfter raus als rein pusten zu lassen


seite= rein, der sorgt dafür dass die unteren komponenten auch besser luft bekommen, aber sorg dafür dass der hintere mehr luftdurchsatz hat als die beiden die reinsprucken, sonst kommt der hintere nicht mehr nach, was dazu führt dass die warme luft immernoch drinnen ist, zwar kommt kühle luft, aber die warme ist letztendlich noch da, daher wärme stau, ausserdem saugten die lüfter, die rauspusten luft durch ritzen, mesh und co an --->frischluft


----------



## Rizoma (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*



Keygen schrieb:


> was fürn müll die da verklickern, wenn ich mit einer shisha oder zigaretten wieder einen "windkanal" mit meinem case mache, mache ich bilder um euch zu zeigen dass es besser ist, mehr lüfter raus als rein pusten zu lassen
> 
> 
> seite= rein, der sorgt dafür dass die unteren komponenten auch besser luft bekommen, aber sorg dafür dass der hintere mehr luftdurchsatz hat als die beiden die reinsprucken, sonst kommt der hintere nicht mehr nach, was dazu führt dass die warme luft immernoch drinnen ist, zwar kommt kühle luft, aber die warme ist letztendlich noch da, daher wärme stau, ausserdem saugten die lüfter, die rauspusten luft durch ritzen, mesh und co an --->frischluft



Dann trete mal den gegenbeweis an  denn für mich klingt das bisher eigentlich soweit logisch natürlich möchte ich mir aber auch nicht die Hände verbrennen, und warte auf deine Ergebnisse


----------



## S!lent dob (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*



aliriza schrieb:


> was mache ich wenn ich noch einen 3ten an die seite montieren will ?



Den Gedanken wieder fallen lassen 
Wenn deine Graka nicht grade gegrillt wird, tust du mit dem Seitenlüfter nichts gutes, es sei den du hast einen Serienkühler auf der CPU drauf und einen Lufttunnel von der Seitenwand zum Kühler


----------



## Snorri (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*

bei mir is das verhältniss :
2 rein/ vorne,seite
3 raus/oben,hinten

der lüfter im seittenteil bläst bei mir rein, bringt bei mir ca 2-3° weniger cpu temp.


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*

Bei vielen Gehäusen bringt der aber auch ziemlich hässliche und störende Nebengeräusche. Von Luftstrom kann man dann sowieso nicht mehr sprechen.


----------



## Forfex (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*

Vorne Unten rein,Hinten oben raus+ NT (oben) reicht eigentlich völlig. Trotzdem bläst ein Lüfter noch auf die MB Rückseite auf  Höhe der Cpu. Bringt bei mir nochmals -6C.


----------



## Keygen (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Dann trete mal den gegenbeweis an  denn für mich klingt das bisher eigentlich soweit logisch natürlich möchte ich mir aber auch nicht die Hände verbrennen, und warte auf deine Ergebnisse


 
bis ich die gelegenheit habe, eine shisha zu leihen, mein PC aufs balkon zu stellen und dann noch eine kamera finde die scharf genug ist um den verlauf vom rauch zu dokumentieren, kanns lange dauern, aber ich kann mal es so machen, dass meine sehr starken lüfter reinpusten, meine schwachen raus pusten, mein seitenlüfter rauspustet, aber dafür brauch ich erst mal wieder ein 230mm lüfter für die seite 

wenn man sich es ein wenig vorstellt kann man auch vestehen wieso es mist ist


----------



## aliriza (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*

das mit der shisha häte ich gerne gesehen 

ja ich mach vore rein und hinten raus .
seitne lüfter lass ich erst mal weg


----------



## Vicblau (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*

lieber unterdruck oder überdruck?
ich habe nun schon mehrere meinungen gelesen...
welche variante kühlt besser? 

mfg vic


----------



## Rizoma (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*

ich würde diese Variante bevorzugenhttp://www.dexgo.com/grapevine/Bilder/big/52_22

_Szenario 8: Ausgewogener Overkill_


----------



## PingPong (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*

was sagt ihr zu meinem luftstrom?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*



PingPong schrieb:


> was sagt ihr zu meinem luftstrom?



Jo, ist sehr gut so. Zumal das NT auch noch ein bisschen raussaugen wird.


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*

Normalerweise baut man das NT unten so ein, dass es die Luft vom Boden durch vorhandene Lüftungsschlitze einsaugt und nicht so, dass es die Luft aus dem Innenraum absaugt, außer natürlich, die erste Variante geht nicht.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*

Sollte aber eine "ins Gehäuse blasende Grafikkarte" verbaut sein, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass, wenn das Netzteil auch raussaugt, es einen positiven Effekt haben könnte. Zumal das NT die Kaltluft sowieso nicht braucht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*



oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Jo, ist sehr gut so. Zumal das NT auch noch ein bisschen raussaugen wird.



Die Drehzahl des Netzteillüfters würde kaum zum Luftstrom beitragen, ausser das Netzteil arbeitet am Limit. Die Lüfter im Deckel könnten zb auch den Luftstrom stören. E skäme auf einen Versuch an.


----------



## aliriza (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*

also ich versuchs am anfang mit vorne rein hinten raus


----------



## Keygen (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*

wenn der lüfter der oben raussaugt, vor der platine, also näher an den 5.25" Schächten ist, würde ich ihn zu machen, weil wenn die luft reingesaug wird, was wiederrum abhängig ist, wo die luft kommt, kann es sein dass es einfach da die kühle luft rausgesaugt wird, solange man keine wakü hat sollte man den CM case mit den 2 lüftern oben vergessen!


Guckt mal ich hab ein bildchen gemacht  2:20 uhr ist es gewesen als ich das bild mit meiner künstlerischen ader gefertigt habe, als "kleine" mal fehler waren nicht vermeidbar 

Blau, lila, rot ist 0815 verlauf

das grüne stellt optionale Airflows dar, die manche besitzen

schwarz ist das wovon ich rede: es kann die kühle luft uneffizient wegpusten, aber wenn es nur der blaue verlauf ist, ist es noch akzeptabel. wenn man einen grünen airflow hat, bzw zum blauen addiert, dann saugt es zu viel luft raus.... bei "nur blau airflow" kann es sogar helfen, indem es mit dem unterdruck die luft "hochzieht" weswegen nicht alles an der übergrossen Graka klebt.

die zwei lüfter hinten, sollen einen unterdruck am braunen kreis erzeugen, die frische luft, versucht es auszugleichen --> kühlung, aber wenn da ein überdruck herrscht, dann ist die warme luft noch drinnen, also erwärmt sie die kühle luft mit, die tempt steigen an.

ich weiss extrem schwer zu verstehen, ich werde es wahrscheinlich morgen erläutern müssen, aber ist nicht schlimm, habe eh freizeit


----------



## Dark_angel (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*

schönes Bild, sollte das ein Picasso werden?


----------



## SESOFRED (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*



PingPong schrieb:


> was sagt ihr zu meinem luftstrom?


 
Ich habe festgestellt das wenn ich ohne lüfter rein sondern nur 3X raus das beste und leiseste ergebniss habe.

Bei mir sind 2X 140er im Deckel 1X oben hinten alle rausblasend.
Und das alles trotz des Shamanns @ gtx 480.

Teste doch mal wie sich bei Dir die emps verhalten wenn alle Frontlüfter off sind.

Ps. Kannst Du deinen CPU Kühler um 90 grad drehen? hat bei mir 3-4 Grad gebracht.

mfg Sesofred


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*



SESOFRED schrieb:


> Ich habe festgestellt das wenn ich ohne lüfter rein sondern nur 3X raus das beste und leiseste ergebniss habe.


 
ich hab ein Midgard & habe die selbe konfiguration! bei meinem gehäuse muss die luft des frontlüfters durch 3 verschiedene instanzen, ich denke da kommt eh nichts großartig im gehäuse an - zumal es dadurch verdammt laut war. an den temperaturen hat sich nichts geändert.


----------



## aliriza (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*

wenn ich mein pc zusammengebaut habe werd ich verschiedene sachen aus probieren und dann hier berichten


----------



## doemu03 (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*

Ich habe 6 Gehäuselüfter in der Front und nur einen hinten hinter den Festplatten. Ich hab auch noch 2 unten an der AiO-Wasserkühlung. Wie stelle ich die am besten ein? (Gehäuse: DeepCool Quadstellar)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter Richtig Positionieren*

- gelöscht -

2011


----------

